# Baroon 7.1.07



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

On the water at 6.30am with a mate for his first attempt at chasing bass. I was hoping WayneD would be there but he was a bit crook. We launched from the Malaney side, and headed for the small inlets past the tower on the other side of the dam. I trolled a purple hard body without success. I was tempted to troll through the tower area but thought the Ranger might remember me. Once at the chosen spot we cast spinnerbaits, it was great in the clear water as we could see the bass hit the lures. We continued to work each inlet and managed a few fish in each one. After a couple of laps of this end of the dam (+5hrs) we had c&r 44 fish. 42 bass and 2 spangled perch. As I'd told my mate (Shane) it wasn't a competition, so, when I was 3 in front I called it quits and paddled back to the ramp. That bast*#?^. stayed out till he evened the score. How rude! Oh yeah, most of the fish were under 30cm with a few in the 32cm-35cm range. Two of the bass were caught on hard body lures. Towards the end of our fishing Shane mentioned he had these bass sorted. I suggested as I'd helped him choose his rods, reels, lures and kayak ( a swing of course) that he hadn't done it all alone. No way! I'm not bitter that he caught as many as I did. haha. Sorry no pics this time.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Bloody hell John, just stop it already, oh well, at least they were all tiddlers. :wink:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Dammit dammit dammit dammit! After having the day of work crook on Saturday I went to bed early Sat night so I didn't get the PM until this morning. I needed to drag my a$$ out of bed and get out there chasing some bass. Still only have one to my name. I don't care if they were small. 22 fish is still 22 fish. Man that's a lot to catch, even the pro's today on AFC only caught 15 each at the most.

Good result JD and good to see you got someone else in to yakking.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah Wayne it was a good day. Get yourself 1 or 2 spinnerbaits in mauve or purple. Shane had some from Amart & BCF, and I was using one from Tackle Tactics. I've also got some of their revhead jig heads, they've got a little spinner blade on them. Anyway didn't try them, couldn't take off the lure I was using 'cause it was working to well. Maybe next time.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

JD said:


> Yeah Wayne it was a good day. Get yourself 1 or 2 spinnerbaits in mauve or purple. Shane had some from Amart & BCF, and I was using one from Tackle Tactics. I've also got some of their revhead jig heads, they've got a little spinner blade on them. Anyway didn't try them, couldn't take off the lure I was using 'cause it was working to well. Maybe next time.


Maybe it would have been a good time to try the new lure out as you knew there was actively feeding fish around?

Good work on a great session - baroon is about a 15 minute drive from home (when i'm actually there) and i've never caught a bass so it sounds like I should get myself up there!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Unreal session John, 
like Wayne said doesnt matter about the size 22 fish in a session is great.

have you tried lipless cranks on them, i find that Jackall tn60 or G-Vibes outfish everything, well they do for me in hinze.
dont use anything but lipless cranks now days, just too hard to change when they work so well

if your ever down the Gold Coast yell out , might have to have a fish down on Hinze


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Ben
I did try a rattler for a short time yesterday, along a rocky wall. But most of the fish were hiding in the weed and the spinnerbaits resistance to snagging won out. And no result on the rattler but I didn't give it much of a go. Yeah would be interested in a fish at Hinze.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah Scotty Beefs I should have tried something else. You live 15min from there, geez you should be on the water every 2nd day. If only!!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWh+6q0AABHXgAASQAUAkRAAP+/foCAAdREyQ03qTagADyhE9EnqNMhiGJoAImkZdSWkYiYKoK3Coar9mq4P10O9Lk61XxhNzjhHzoNi/ojOi1KbQKz6QZcs0NwegVFKlbUc3vSRhZIWQaGMg+SNCH+LuSKcKEg0P3VWgA==


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day John,

Brilliant report and result mate. 44 bass in a session is an outstanding result. Bloody well done!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWco3V9MAAArfgAASQAUAAIQwEIA+btaAIABIinlHqGR+oQPTJBqAAAAAyVK3N2xLnxqJFqkLBgsGTqkZ9/bI/sPLoEOIoDhgT5D2rKF/F3JFOFCQyjdX0w==


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Mick, If we hadn't been trying to outdo each other we might have stopped earlier. I think the bass would have been on all day. And yes it's a shame they're not bigger but at least they're back in the water and growing for next time.

G'day Red, The bream was good, I must admit after I got home I thought maybe I should have released it. I spoke to a mate who works in Fisheries and he said a fish of that size wouldn't live all that much longer, although he couldn't say how long. As he pointed out they die of old age just like us.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWLekTcAAA5fgAASQCckCAAgEAAu794gIABUNU2SaaYmTEZGm1CKfoptQ0epoNNG1NAJDWAWnzxHHstbY7T3aBIi3mUokYAupUmaaI71PiLx6IF8rBG51mLCEETcXNbIPUf4u5IpwoSDFvSJuA==


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

The pocket has to be the best place so close to a lot of us . I fish the forbiden zone where the Bass grow to 50 +, beed caught up there by the ranger who informed me it was naughty to be in there. But the fish up there are huge and the temptation so great , needless to say a venture into the forbiden zone is well worth a toung lashing.
Kilkenny


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great read John, although must admit as a frustrated bass virgin my leanings were with your first time bass mate :lol:

When Jake was down here on Hinze, he also was a purple spinnerbait fan so you can guess what I'm buying before next trip :wink:


----------



## Taffy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi JD, sorry to hijack your report but we met briefly on the ramp on Sunday morning where I chose to head over to fish the far side of the Dam. I was hoping to paddle over to you and Shane later in the morning but was having a great time where I was (sorry!). Of the three hours fishing, I managed two spangled perch and 6 Bass, largest going 38cms, all of which were safely returned to fight another day. I was getting hits almost every cast on a purple TT spinnerbait until it was absolutely monstered by something that went screaming off into the weeds. Unfortunately, patience got the better of me and I ended up being snapped off. Changed to the trusty SX40 and although I was getting regular hits, the spinnerbait was far more successful. Of the three hours, one hour was spent trying to claim my first fish on a popper but had zero hits. It was my first time at the dam, a great location which will have me back very soon.

Will


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Taffy
Glad you had a good day, I saw you going back to the ramp but we were a fair way away. Yeah they hit hard don't they and tie you up in the snags. If you like I'll pm you next time I'm heading that up way, also thinking of meeting WayneD at Hinze on Thursday 4pm. Are you interested? I'm keen to try some surface lures at dusk & I'm off work till Monday.

Like the pics.


----------

